# HR-> Front Lanes to GM



## Jahazio (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello, it’s been a while but I wanted to ask If I was hired as front of store but now I only do GM. Is there anyway that I could change job title in the system so that I only just do GM?


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Mar 11, 2020)

HR has to do it


----------



## Jahazio (Mar 11, 2020)

NewKidGSTL said:


> HR has to do it


So what do I tell him exactly, or how do I say it?


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m order for you to switch workcenters you have to talk to your direct leader and the direct leader of the area you want to switch to. If both are okay with it HR can change your workcenter in the system.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 11, 2020)

First, get approval from old and new leaders, then ask HR to change your mytime job code. Note that they can still manually schedule you for FOS even when your job code is GM.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 11, 2020)

Hours are based on business needs.


----------



## Jsj88 (Mar 21, 2020)

How do I find my schedule for next week


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 21, 2020)

Jsj88 said:


> How do I find my schedule for next week


same places as always. Mytime self service, Kronos, or paper schedule in store. always trust paper over the other two.


----------

